# Hi from MysticChicks!



## MysticChicks (Jul 28, 2013)

Just received wonderful chickens today! Have been wanting chickens for a while. HUGE HARRY POTTER FAN! (Yes I am a kid) So our golden/orange polish (3 month) is Crrokshanks and our golden/black lace Wyandotte (3 months) is Pho. Very sweet. More to come  I loveeeeee chickens! We feed Starter Chick. Also for about a week or two bring inside for night time  I am so happy to join this forum!


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

Finally! Another kid with me on the forum!

Welcome!


----------



## MysticChicks (Jul 28, 2013)

Thanks so much


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Hi MysticChicks! We're happy to have you join us.  I'm not a kid but am the equivalent to one when it comes to my girls.


----------



## MysticChicks (Jul 28, 2013)

7chicks said:


> Hi MysticChicks! We're happy to have you join us.  I'm not a kid but am the equivalent to one when it comes to my girls.


Hehe thank you! I bet your chickens make your girls very happy!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Hello and Welcome to the world of chickens.  I too am a HP fan.


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

Hey I'm a kid too! Still in high school. Yay


----------



## MysticChicks (Jul 28, 2013)

Apyl said:


> Hello and Welcome to the world of chickens.  I too am a HP fan.


Thanks so much  HP rocks!


----------

